# good night



## backstabber (Jun 25, 2010)

three of us got 25


----------



## Creekside (Feb 26, 2015)

nice haul


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice mess of fish, congrats


----------



## Hogwash (Apr 20, 2015)

Nice! I grew up spearing Northern Pike through the ice back home in Michigan, but gigging flounder looks like a pretty good time!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

You should try a pair of catfish skinners instead of those channels. One hell of a night by the way.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice box of fish ! What the heck are the pliers for ? I 've cleaned more than my fair share of flounder but I have never used pliers. INTRIGUED so now I must know. Lol


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Wow! What a nice haul for 3 giggers.  That last photo with the flounder frying in the pan should made me hungry for some fresh flounder. :thumbsup:

Thanks for sharing the report and photos.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

GROUPERKING said:


> Nice box of fish ! What the heck are the pliers for ? I 've cleaned more than my fair share of flounder but I have never used pliers. INTRIGUED so now I must know. Lol


They way I was taught to clean flounder Involves skinners. I start with a sharp knife and skinner, insert knife from the top side behind the head just under the skin with the blade turned outward and follow the whole perimeter with just a 1/4 inch of blade under the skin. This includes a joining the cuts from top to bottom by connecting them behind the eyes and gills ( do this to both sides). The with a pair of skinners pull the skin off like a catfish. What you are left with is a whole flounder that has been undressed. The next step is the rake your finger down the back bone to break the meat loose. Once the meat is away from the backbone you just fillet outward to the fins. When I get done you can read a newspaper through them.


----------



## mdmack (Mar 23, 2011)

where are you located? Pensacola?


----------



## backstabber (Jun 25, 2010)

west pensacola ill skin like a catfish then filet and lose no meat


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well how about that ! I'm gonna have to try that next time.


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

Nice night indeed, making me anxious over here on the east coast.. I went out about a week ago, saw 10 fish but all under 12inches.. There still not back here, but we have video's of divers 16miles off shore and they are so thick and big on the bottom its unreal..

They need to come back soon, this part time job is for the birds 

again night catch!


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Never really thought about skinning a flounder. Hmm, gonna have to try that. Neat idea, thanks for sharing


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Fine mess of fish!!! If your filet knife is sharp enough I see no reason to manually skin one...


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I will load a video, it sounds like it's a long process but the cuts are super easy.


----------

